# apple of my eye



## sarita86

How would you translate "the apple of my eye" into Spanish? I know similar phrases to get the jist across but I'm looking for a more literal translation...Do people say "la manzana de mi ojo"? I've never heard it...Is there an equivalent idiom?

Gracias!


----------



## Soy Yo

"La niña de los ojos (de uno)".


----------



## diegodbs

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> "la niña de los ojos (de uno)"


Exacto. La "niña" y no la "manzana".


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

Si un chico está enamorado de una chica completamente, lo que se dice hasta los huesos diríamos *"es la niña de sus ojos" *porque esa persona le da fuerzas y le transmite la alegría de vivir (se nota mi romanticismo imperante )


----------



## sarita86

¿Y el chico podría decir “es la niña de _mis_ ojos”?


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

Sí, perfectamente  si es una conversación con amigos o algo así, supongo


----------



## sarita86

Perfecto. Pues, muchisimas gracias a los que me ayudaron (y buena suerte con la niña tuya, I.T.  ).


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

sarita86 said:
			
		

> Perfecto. Pues, muchisimas gracias a los que me ayudaron (y buena suerte con la niña tuya, I.T.  ).



Bueno, de hecho, soy una chica xD pero de hecho es que este término lo traduje en clase el otro día


----------



## sarita86

Jajaja ¡perdón!  De todos modos, gracias por la ayuda con la traducción y lo siento por la confusión.


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

De nada  no te preocupes, no pasa nada, jajaja.


----------



## Soy Yo

Ilúvënis Tinúviel said:
			
		

> Bueno, de hecho, soy una chica xD pero de hecho es que este término lo traduje en clase el otro día


 
¿Puede ser un chico "la niña" de los ojos de una muchacha?  Creo que "niña" aquí se refiere a la pupila del ojo.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

A mi parecer se usa mayormente esta expresión para decir algo un poco diferente a los empleos de "La niña de los ojos(de alguien)". Se usa mucho para describir que de tres(o cualquiera sea el número) hijas, una es la más amada del padre por su buena conducta/belleza/simpatía,personalidad,etc. ¿Se puede utilizar "El/La Niño/a de los ojos" para denotar este significado también?


----------



## diegodbs

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> A mi parecer se usa mayormente esta expresión para decir algo un poco diferente a los empleos de "La niña de los ojos(de alguien)". Se usa mucho para describir que de tres(o cualquiera sea el número) hijas, una es la más amada del padre por su buena conducta/belleza/simpatía,personalidad,etc.. Se puede utilizar "El/La Niño/a de los ojos" para denotar este significado también?


 
Muy cierto Jhorer. Te felicito por saber ese significado.


----------



## Txiri

Así es en inglés también, la hija más mimada de todas


----------



## Soy Yo

Una pregunta:  ¿Aquí "niña" no se refiere 'literalmente' a la pupila del ojo?


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

Txiri said:
			
		

> Así es en inglés también, la hija más mimada de todas



También en español se dice *"es su ojito derecho" *cuando se refiere al hijo,-a más mimado,-a


----------



## Takako.8

Muy ciero lo dicho por Ilúvënis Tinúviel. 

En la expresion "la niña de mis/tus/sus ojos", niña se refiere a pupila, por lo que creo que se puede usar indistintamente para chicos y chicas, sin cambiar el género de la palabra.


----------



## viviana jones

Takako.8 said:


> Muy ciero lo dicho por Ilúvënis Tinúviel.
> 
> En la expresion "la niña de mis/tus/sus ojos", niña se refiere a pupila, por lo que creo que se puede usar indistintamente para chicos y chicas, sin cambiar el género de la palabra.



Sí, es verdad, se puede usar para los dos, aunque, cuando es para un chico, es importante añadir "de mis ojos", sino puede sonar raro, como le pasó a un conocido entrenador de fútbol de Barcelona: 
En catalán, se utiliza la expresión "la nineta dels meus ulls" (pudiendo ser "nineta", pupila o niñita) y este entrenador, para hablar de dos de sus jugadores, dijo que eran sus "niñitas" (porque hizo una traducción un poco forzada de "nineta") y los que no sabían catalán, se quedaron un poco sorprendidos por el calificativo.


----------



## La hormiga atomica

Aquí por Argentina se dice "es la luz de sus ojos" y se usa no solo para un hijo, sino para un ser amado como una pareja, un nieto, etc.


----------



## Pattricia.sol

Apple of my eye 
One's favorite person; the one you love most. 
Mi persona favorita.


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

La expresión "the apple of my eye" se halla en la biblia, en la muy tradicional versión del Rey Jacobo (King James Version). No sé si es original de dicho texto, pero si fue usada allí (Deuteromio 32:10, Salmos 17:8, Proverbios 7:2, Lamentaciones 2:18 y Zacarías 2:8) En las mismas porciones citadas se ha traducido la expresión a "la niña de mi ojo" (o "de tus ojos", o "su ojo", según la persona a quien se aplica la expresión).

Ser "la niña del ojo" de alguien significa que aquel o aquello que es "la niña de sus ojos" es muy amado o es muy importante para esa persona (o debiera serlo). No se aplica exclusivamente a un hombre o a una mujer. En la biblia, por ejemplo, lo usan para referirse al pueblo de Israel, a la ley de Dios y también a la propia niña del ojo.

La explicación que dan (no sé si es cierta, creo que es muy melosa) es que cuando uno mira a la persona amada muy de cerca, entonces uno se ve reflejado en la niña del ojo de la otra persona y sabe que la otra persona (o el objeto muy deseado) también se refleja en la niña de su ojo.

Me animo a citar la biblia no con ánimo religioso, sino para dar cuenta, por la significancia del documento, del arraigo y la pertinencia de traducir la expresión "the apple of my eye" como "la niña de mi ojo".


----------



## Umoheima

Alfonso Chíncaro said:


> La explicación que dan (no sé si es cierta, creo que es muy melosa) es que cuando uno mira a la persona amada muy de cerca, entonces uno se ve reflejado en la niña del ojo de la otra persona y sabe que la otra persona (o el objeto muy deseado) también se refleja en la niña de su ojo.


Se trataría de una explicación bastante literaria. La explicación científica es algo menos idílica y se basa en un mecanismo biológico sobre el funcionamiento de la vista: cuando vemos algo que nos atrae mucho, la pupila (la niña del ojo) se abre más para que entre más luz y podamos verlo con más claridad. La droga _belladonna _(mujer bonita, en italiano) se llama así por el efecto de dilatación de las pupilas que produce, similar al que se produciría al ver a una "_bella donna_".


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

Gracias Umoheima. Siempre se aprende algo. Respecto a las explicaciones: Nunca sabré si fue primero el huevo o la gallina, pero la expresión es de verdad muy hermosa.


----------



## Yoni3jos

Hola, se puede decir:¿''El es la niña de mis ojos''?(refiriéndose a un hombre como persona favorita)


----------



## viviana jones

Yoni3jos said:


> Hola, se puede decir:¿''El es la niña de mis ojos''?(refiriéndose a un hombre como persona favorita)


Si lees todo el hilo, hay bastantes respuestas a tu pregunta. 
En todo caso, yo prefiriría: Él es mi ojito derecho.
Saludos


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Yoni3jos said:


> Hola, se puede decir:¿''El es la niña de mis ojos''?(refiriéndose a un hombre como persona favorita)



Sí, aunque yo prefiero la sugerencia de La hormiga atómica: Es la luz de mis ojos.


----------



## viviana jones

Yoni3jos said:


> Hola, se puede decir:¿''El es la niña de mis ojos''?(refiriéndose a un hombre como persona favorita)


Una vez más, todo depende del contexto...


----------



## Yoni3jos

Y que hay sobre ''El es mi polo a tierra'' en ese mismo sentido, la persona que hace que uno ponga los pies sobre la tierra,la que lo baja a uno de las nubes y lo hace aterrizar


----------



## Elixabete

Yoni3jos said:


> Y que hay sobre ''El es mi polo a tierra'' en ese mismo sentido, la persona que hace que uno ponga los pies sobre la tierra,la que lo baja a uno de las nubes y lo hace aterrizar


Yo creo que eso no tiene nada que ver con ser " the apple of my eye" .


----------



## franzjekill

Más allá de las explicaciones tan interesantes, que alguien diga de un chico que "es la niña de mis ojos" daría, con bastante seguridad, a malinterpretar lo dicho. En mi entorno, al menos.


----------



## Elixabete

franzjekill said:


> Más allá de las explicaciones tan interesantes, que alguien diga de un chico que "es la niña de mis ojos" daría, con bastante seguridad, a malinterpretar lo dicho. En mi entorno, al menos.


Estoy de acuerdo, suena raro (y mi marido asiente con la cabeza).


----------



## Elcanario

Juan, la niña de mis ojos, por quien bebo los vientos...
¿Suena raro?
Un saludo


----------



## iribela

A mí me suena raro. Y hay gente que no asocia 'niña' con la pupila.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Elcanario said:


> Juan, la niña de mis ojos, por quien bebo los vientos...
> ¿Suena raro?
> Un saludo



No soy Juan, pero me suena raro. Más añadiendo lo de beber vientos 
Por eso dije que preferiría usar "la luz de mis ojos".


----------

